# 

## ZZZhanna

, ,    :  
(    ,      ,    ,  ,  ...):
  /     16.05.08              .
1 :         (,    ..  3    1,5?)  17.05.08(  )         19.05.08(.) *      ,    * ?   .
2 .      :     ...,              ...
 ,     ? 
 ,           /,     .            ,     ?

----------


## 777

()..

    : 

       -  

: 

1.           3    . 
2.           - .

----------


## GSokolov

> 1.           3    .


 ,  " ",  "        (   )", ..     1,5    ,   __        .

----------

,    ,     ,    ,     .        ,        ,

----------


## GSokolov

. 13  81- "...                    ,    ,       ,              ,      ."

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   .   :   "   ...",   "    ...".     ,    : "   ..." ?? (         ).    "   "   :Wow:   "    " ??  :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,  ?   :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

...,    ... :Frown:

----------

"             "
 .

----------


## ZZZhanna



----------


## GSokolov

"  ".   ,   ,      .  "" , -      :Wow: .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "" , -     .


 ,     ,    ""...
  ,         (   ) . :Wink:

----------

-:   .256  ,                    .
        .
-:     ,         ."        ... "., .   "   "   "                3  - :
1.    ,    (, )  ()     . 
2.     : ( ).
 :    ....   ... ...
            .    ,  1 .    .

----------


## -

!
  ,            1,5 ,   :        01.06.2009 .              .
 :        (),   ...      .....
             .
 ,       : "    ,  .    ...     ."
  : "   ,    .. .                ..." 

 ,                .        .
       ?
   .   , .
( ,    !!)

----------

> ,       : "    ,  .   ... ** ."
>   : "   ,    .. .                ..."


  :yes:

----------


## 1331

> : "    ,  .   ...     ."
>   : "   ,    .. .                ..."


       ,

----------



----------

,  "      "       .    ,             1,5 .           5 ,      .

----------


## teerburdy

. 

     2,5 .      ,          3      .   ,            ,   .      .
 54 ,   - 34 .   . , /  .
, ,              ,       .
 .

----------

> 2,5 .      ,          3      .


 **?

----------


## -

!    .

----------


## bogema

!!!

----------


## talya

?

----------


## 1331

> ?


,

----------

,  ,        7 ,  ,              1,5 ,      ?

----------


## 1331

**,    8-  ,

----------

, ,    . , 6  ,   1.5  ,      3 .   ,  2  2,     5  2(,.),      ,    .  ,.

----------


## 1331

**,    ,

----------

,   5  (   ),  ,  9 ,     3 ,  1,5      ,     (     ),     .

----------


## 223

> ,   5  (   ),  ,  9 ,     3 ,  1,5      ,     (     ),     .

----------

,       ,              .

----------


## 223

> ,       ,              .


  ...    ,          ...

----------


## 1331

> ,


        /,      (  ) ,           .

----------

,    ""    0,5  (   ),        ,   1,5    .         ,     .    .   ?

----------


## 1331

** , -,   ,   "",..  ,     . -,       ,      ,       ,   .       ,     ,  ""    .

----------

"    ,      ,                              ."

   "  ".  .

----------

*1331*, ,                ...   ...     ...

       ,     ,      ...          ...

      -    ...     ...

-  !
() - .    "-"

----------


## 1331

> ,                ...   ...     ...


  ,   ,     ,              1,5  3 .

----------


## 223

> ,   ,     ,              1,5  3 .


    ... 
  ,            1.5  3-    ?!?!?!

----------


## 1331

> ,            1.5  3-    ?!?!?!


  ,  


> ,      ,       ,   .


          .  ,

----------


## 223

,        ,    ...
       ,   ,

----------

!            ,       (.. )        ,       ,      .     :      !    ,        ,   :Abuse: .      ,  . :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------

** ,      -      ....              - 93  256.

----------

,     5.10.  :yes:

----------


## 2010

1,5               ?

----------

> 1,5               ?


, .    . .  .  :
1.	          ..   30.09.2009     (20   )               .
         ..      :
  09-30;
  13-30;

 13-00   13-30.

----------


## d.sakharova

1,5  ( 30  2009 .)  20      ,         (  ).  20 000
, , !!

----------

*d.sakharova*,             .               1,5  .    -           .

----------

> -      **   .


       ,  ?     - ?
       ,  .8  922  24.12.2007.

----------

**,     .      ,     922    .   375      .

----------

> ,  ?     - ?
>        ,  .8  922  24.12.2007.


, . :Redface:  
    (    ),     375  15.07.2007.    .11  ,            (, )  ,       .

----------


## lazarettv

! , !!!      ..       1.5   14.01.2010,               ...    :         .. ,          . ,  .

----------

*lazarettv*,             :Smilie:

----------

, ,       . 8           8-00  12-00  13-00  16-00 (  12-00  13-00  )   9-00  12-00  13-00  16-00.    -                .-       1,5 .

----------

,   :yes: . 
1.  +     
(   ) 35   ;
2.  +     ,    1,5  (   ).
 ,   .1.

----------


## s-vetochka

, :       3-     ,   2      .               ,        ( )?

----------


## 223

> , :       3-     ,   2      .               ,        ( )?


           3-   ?        ,      ,       
  ,           .
    -       -  ,

----------

1    ????

----------


## lena2010

.  :          1,5 .             3 .        ,     ?

----------


## 223

.          -

----------

.        ,          ?     .

----------

.       ,

----------

.

----------


## 223

> .


      , ,

----------

> , ,


 .    ,        ?       3- ?

----------

!  ,   
      1,5 .                 ,       .           ,          ,    .        ,      .  ,           ,       .  :       ,       ???             ...

----------

...      ""      ...

P.S.    ...

----------

,       ,        ,      ,          ,      ...
    :               ???

----------

,   ...    ...  ,       ...   ...  ""       ...

----------

,           ))         ( ))          ...          ...              ??? (          ,     )    ,    ,           ,        ...     ...
     ,      ,       ,     ,          ,      ,               ??

----------

-  

       ...     ...    ...     ...

  :
         , ..  **              ...
     ...

----------

,      ,   ,             ,                ,  ,      ...     ...

_ 261: 
             ,                             (    ,   ,        ),         .           ,      .       ,     , ,  ._
         ,    ,   ....
       ...   ,     7  ,      ,   ,               :Redface:               ...               ???          100% ...             ???  :Big Grin:

----------

100% -    ...       ... ..      100% ** ...

     ...  /               ...

----------

,       ...         :Big Grin:         ,     :Big Grin:              ,          (       )           ???         ,    ,        ,           ...

----------

-     ...    ,       ...
   ,  ,         ...     ,   ...

----------

> -  
> 
>          , ..  **              ...
>      ...


...   ...         ,            ???   ,          ????         :Redface: 
  ...        :Frown:       .

----------

(. 256),      .           ,   .      ???     ?     , - ,        ...

----------

!
       ,      .      .     ?      ?

----------

,      .          .

----------

...

----------

:        ,       ,       ?   ?

         ?

----------


## tan223

> ...


    .    / (  )           .

----------


## Lyubov K

, . 
   .          1,5         .        ?  "",     ?   "  ".

----------

*Lyubov K*,

----------


## Lyubov K

, **,      .       . 
    ,                1,5            .

----------

*Lyubov K*, ...           ,      .

----------


## Lyubov K

> *Lyubov K*, ...           ,      .


**,   ! :Smilie:

----------

*Lyubov K*,     :Smilie:

----------

.  .  ()      2007 .    .         (  ,  ).      ,  .      ,    (  )     . ...    (    ,    ).    .
 -       -   2        .    -                 1,5.

----------

> .  .  ()      2007 .    .         (  ,  ).      ,  .      ,    (  )     . ...    (    ,    ).    .
>  -       -   2        .    -                 1,5.


 ,       .     ,

----------

> ,       .     ,


 .  ,              .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,       .


   ?    ? ?  . ,          ,   ;             . ,     ,       ,      .

----------

> , . 
>    .          1,5         .        ?  "",     ?   "  ".


       .    .    -      .    :  1 ,   1    7- .  ..        .. . ,  ,  ,    .   (  )         .   ,            ?     ...

----------

> .    .    -      .    :  1 ,   1    7- .  ..        .. . ,  ,  ,    .   (  )         .   ,            ?     ...


          ,           .
 ..         1,5 .

----------

,            3 ,    ,     ,        3 ?

----------

?  ?

----------

,   -  (       3 )

----------

.    -    .     .

----------

.     ,    ,

----------

,      .        (    ).     ,   .     ?  ?            ?

----------


## Palinna

-  4   , ?
    -         1.5 .
1.        ?
2.       4 ,   8    ? (       )

----------


## tiger1902

26.01.2010        1,5 .
  .
     .
     ,        3- ,     ?       ,       ?     ,           1,5 .

 ,  400    40 000   ?
..  01.01.2010           / 40 000?
 !

----------

> ,        3- ,     ?


    .


> ,       ?


     1,5  (  ),    -       .



> ,           1,5 .


  -       ,      .          -  .



> ,  400    40 000   ?
> ..  01.01.2010           / 40 000?


 . ,     .

----------


## tv06

> ,  ,        7 ,  ,              1,5 ,      ?



,  ,        3  ,      ,           .


 ,       ,             ()           30  .
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)

922
5.         ,       , :
)           ,      ,     ;

----------


## tiger1902

** , 

  -    .
  ,   -          3- .
    .

  - ?
-     ?
  -   ?

----------


## tiger1902

:   ,     ,            .

----------

.        . ,       ,         50      3- .
    .     



> .

----------


## tiger1902

!
,    ,      3- ,      -        .   .
   . ,          3-   .

----------

,   , .
    (4  )    -   4   . 
  :
      2 .
    1,5              4   .    -     ,    (      ?).

          4 .           4  -         ???

----------

-    ,   .
    4-   ,    ,    .  3,5   :Wink:

----------

, .
, ,    .

     ,     1,5 ?

        "     . ,         .      .                 40-  " 
     . - 4 .   4       .    ? :   3,5 ,      (  )   .         .

----------

.     .
, ,  .        .

----------

!

----------

> ,           .
>  ..         1,5 .


.

----------

,         (. , , ),           ,        /-,     ?

----------

- .
       --

----------


## Masha77

?      (    ,    )       .                  .    ,    ?

----------

, , ...         1.5 ...   10 .         (4   ), ..             3     ...   ...

:
1)              ...?

2)           1,5 ?         ...               ?

3)      ..      ... (    )?

  ...

----------

1.        .        - 93  256.
2. .        -    ?
3. "              ".     ,    ,     ,

----------

** 

  ...

 ,       ...        ...           ,   ...

     ...    ...    -    ...

----------

-   ,  ,         ,        ,       .

     -   .

----------


## 1331

**, -      ,  ,         ,     - .         ..?

----------

> **, -      ,  ,         ,     - .         ..?


*1331*...
     ... "    - "... ..   ...               ...

----------


## 1331

**,      ,   -    ,     -    ,       ,      ,   ,      .

----------

....         -         ...

----------


## 1331

> -         ...

----------

...
   ....

  ...   ...      ...      ...

----------


## 1331

( )

----------


## Matildax

,    .  ,                   3-    ,     ,    ,        .     ,      + . ().

----------


## Getalo

...  -   ...

   ...      ...

   ,      (4  5)...             (..    ,    ..      ,  )... 

1)     ...      ...     ,           ...

2)        ...    ,       ...

3)        ...       . (        ...  .   ..)

4)        -  ...

,    ...    -     ...

----------

1.    .       ,       
2. 258-
3.   ,      ,   .   ,    .
4. .

----------


## Getalo

** 

   ...        ,    ...   ... 
       ...   ...

      ....???

----------

258-  ,     **  ,      ?  .      3  4 ,       :Smilie: 

.

----------


## Getalo

** 

     ...?

 ...   11800.. + . 25% + 50% ...

----------

258-.    - ** .       ,  ,

----------


## Getalo

** 

    ...        ... 

  ,       ....

----------

, ,       , ..      ,      ...

----------

.   -

----------

> ,        .     ,      + . ().


     ,   .     ,  
 -  -  - -  - .  -        .

----------

, ,             ,         1,5

----------

,      ,    .

----------

. ,       , ..   \

----------


## .

> 1.    ,    (, )  ()     .


   , ,      . (24   ),     ?

----------

,        .

----------

.         1,5 ,   ,    ,          3 .                 ?      ,        . .

----------

. 
 .
   ,    (    - )            :Smilie:

----------


## Laro4kaTania009

2008           1.5 .               .               3 ?

----------

3- , , .

----------

,        (    ),                1,5    (  ,          2 )    ,    .             ?

----------

,       -    . . .

----------


## GSokolov

,   ?    ,       (.56  ),    - .      ,           . 7-    -     .

----------

__   . __        ,            .   , ,        (      ,   ,      ),             :Wink:

----------

,                ,    10      .

----------

> __   . __        ,            .   , ,        (      ,   ,      ),


--,  !    /  .    7-  ,    ,  .

----------

,    - ,        ?

----------

,     :Smilie: 
    ,      (       ,      ).              .

----------

, !  ,      24   -    ,   . .      ,     .    .     8 ,       .          ,    :
1.      -  ( )
2.   - -,   ,    ,  .
3.     .
         05.03.2011 .      ,       ,     2,5 .    .   ,         .      ?       ?

----------


## 1981

:
         .        4 ,  0,25    .
   (,   )         -   , ..  ""        
       (..  3 )     , ..        .256   "  ()".
    :       ,     0,5,      , "  ()"    ,      .

:
1.   ?
2.         0,5 ,   3  -   ?

----------


## tv06

.     ,        (      )    .

----------

:    , .       ,      ""   .

----------


## _

:          3-   .      ?

----------


## tan223

> :          3-   .      ?


  ,

----------


## _

.     ,   ? ,                3- ?

----------


## tan223

> .     ,   ? ,                3- ?


   ,           - ,    ,   ,        .
     ,   .   -      .
               ,

----------


## tv06

.
   12      ,      ?

----------



----------

> .
>    12      ,      ?


 10.    ,

----------


## .

? .        ?

----------

> 10.    ,


  .  ,    (   )

----------

:          ,   ,   . ???    , -       , ???               ,      ???   ???        ??? ??? (  6 )

----------


## 1331

> ,   ,





> , -

----------


## 1331

> ,      ?


,    ,        


> ?


,  


> ?


    ,     .   ,      .

----------

,     :Wink:

----------


## 09

!               ,      , .         .        .         , .      ,     ,         .,       -   .      ?

----------

?     ?

----------

-    ,   1  2010,    1  2009  30  2010?      /  ,     ?

----------

.      .

----------

1,5  ( ),       ,   :    -  (  ),       2  3  (     1,5  2    ?),     6%,     .     50 .  3 ?   ?      ?      ?..      (       ,   ,     ,         3 ?).

----------

.  ,     ,    -   ,    3   .  50      .

----------

)
     ?   !    ?          ?
..          1.5  - .   .

----------

.

----------

( 4 ) -  2 ,      -    ,    ,    2  + 2 ,    4 .      .
..  1,5   15  2009. -   .     , 1     ,   ,11        ,    17

----------


## belen-kaya

, ,  .          3 .    ,               .    ?     -       ...,      ?          ,   ?

----------

.

----------


## vitalena806

, ,     , 2 ,    .     ,       ,  ,    ?

----------

,  


> 2

----------


## vitalena806

3- ,   1,5.             ,   .       ,    ?

----------

,          .

----------


## vitalena806

.

----------

. ,  !!!
         3    2011 . (  1   9 ).  ,   , - 30 000 . (     2008).
   .             . 
   ,         ,      (  2011),      2  ,   ,          3 . 
    2   1,5       2  ????
      ???

----------

:    ,     -    .

         ,  ,             ,      .          .

, ,   .

----------

, .
             .

----------

:   ,       ,    ,         .  , ,

----------


## zyaka

.             . 
    :  -          -        ?   ? 
         ?
  :      , ,  ,        ,  ?
     ?

----------


## zyaka

,            "  ...". ..      ,    ?

----------

.
"       -,   -,  -         1,5 . 
             (   )  -  -"

  ,    ,      -      .

----------


## zyaka

** ,  ! 
  ,    ,       ,     ?          (,    ,  ,     )

----------

,       ,    :  - - ,              .

----------

> ** ,  ! 
>   ,    ,       ,     ?          (,    ,  ,     )


          1/2   ,

----------


## zyaka

!       ?       ,      ( 2   5),      ,    " 0,4" ....
..        4 ,          "", ""...    3    ,    ? 
  , ,     ...

----------


## Solo_n

,  .            1,5   .         .                    . :
1.               ,        ?
2.           ,       ?
3.     1,5        ?    18000,        12,07,10,    ?
4.              ?

----------

> !       ?       ,      ( 2   5),      ,    " 0,4" ....
> ..        4 ,          "", ""...    3    ,    ? 
>   , ,     ...


   .          ,     ,      .

----------


## 223

> ,  .            1,5   .         .                    . :
> 1.               ,        ?
> 2.           ,       ?
> 3.     1,5        ?    18000,        12,07,10,    ?
> 4.              ?


1., -       ,  
2.        ,    -
3. .  255    375
4.            .                -,

----------


## Solo_n

2.                
4.       ,     .         ,       ,

----------


## 223

,  

      -        ,             
   -   ,     -   ,          
,      -       ,            -,         ,

----------


## Solo_n

!

----------


## zyaka

, ,  /    .       36   , 7,2     .      ,  5     ,  23 .  13 000 . 
 ,     158,40 ,  13 000 / 158,40 * 35 (  ). 
1    - ....  .

----------


## zyaka

1 .    ,    ..   "  ...",  "  ",  " "     .     13 000,   .      .     13000 ?

----------

3-  ,    ,        3 .        ?.      ?

----------



----------

,      .
  36  ,   7.2 
  20 /   4  -     .
   6000
1.      ,       .
     (   )
2.         ? 3.     ?   ?
4.  :       ,          ,  /     ?

----------


## -

!
 .
        3- ,    (    )

   ?
    .

    ?
     , ?

----------


## 1331

> ?


   :          - .



> ?


,     - ,   



> , ?

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

,           (  )   ?

----------

375

----------

3 ?? :Help!:

----------


## -

1,5 .  .   .           1,5 ?      ?      ?           , .  ?

----------

???        .

----------

**,        .

*-*,            .     1  2011 ,        40%     .  ,     ,           2011 ,       .         .

----------

, .
         3-   20.12.2010. 21.12.2010     .         . ,    ,   .      .  ..              .             .    .        ?

----------

?      ,       .  2-3   ,      ,       . ,      .   ?????

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> , .
>          3-   20.12.2010. 21.12.2010     .         . ,    ,   .      .  ..              .             .    .        ?

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> , .
>          3-   20.12.2010. 21.12.2010     .         . ,    ,   .      .  ..              .             .    .        ?

----------

> 3-   20.12.2010. 21.12.2010     .


  20  2011 .    ?

----------


## simoroshka

. 256                   .
            ().
  . 261       ,       ,  ,        (-   ),  ,     ,      (    ,  . . 1, 5 - 8, 10  11 . 1 . 81  . 2 . 336  ).
  . . 1  2 . 1 . 81                        ,  .
     ,         ,      . 261    ,        ,       .
 . 57         ,  ,  :
 ,   ,       ,       ,    , -          ;
  (       , ,    ;     ).      ,         , ,         ,    ,             ,    ,   ,    .
  . 72        ,       ,       ,   ,   .            .
  . 72.1       -         ()  ,     (       ),       ,           .          ,   ,  . 2  3 . 72.2  .
       ,    ,        .
 ,       /         . ,                ,    ,     ,            .  ,       ,     .
 ,           .       /         ,                 ,    ,     ,  .

..


21.10.2010
() +

----------


## Hornito

!
   ,   ,         1,5   01.12.2010  (    1,3).
     .
 -         -         ,    .
   .  -                 "".     2011.
          .
!

----------

,   :  ,             3  .  ,        3 .           .                     ? (      )

----------

.  , ,    .

----------

.

----------

!

----------

!
 :   (  )  .                    ?    ,     .   .

----------

:Smilie: 
  -       .   :    , ,     .      ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------

,   ! 
    , ,    ) 
       .      ,    10        .    (  ,   )      ?      ,    ?

----------

-   .

----------

)    !

----------


## oksi-ji

,  .           .       ,   ,     -      ,            1,5 ?   ?

----------


## tan223

> ,  .           .       ,   ,     -      ,            1,5 ?   ?


  ,      , ,         ...          2 
   ,    

 ,     2     ,           /

----------


## oksi-ji

[QUOTE=tan223;53216993]  ,      , ,         ...          2 
   ,    

 ,     2     ,           /   

     ...,     .       ?     ,       40   ,     ,         ?       ,

----------


## tan223

[QUOTE=oksi-ji;53218212]


> ...,     .       ?     ,       40   ,     ,         ?       ,


    -      3- .
    .        -     
   -  ,  

            ,

----------

3- . , ,    ,                .     .

----------

> 3- . , ,    ,                .     .


       .

----------

.          ,      .       ,        ?

----------

,

----------


## Masik0110

1 7.7   .       1,5????

----------


## $quirrel

.        ( 8   20 , 20   8  -).              ,   16 -20 ,       , ..       ?

----------

> .        ( 8   20 , 20   8  -).              ,   16 -20 ,       , ..       ?


-    22-6
    4  ?

----------


## $quirrel

> -    22-6
>     4  ?



 ,       . 
  ,     Z-  -4,          ?   ,      ,    ,   .          ,      . Z-     ,   -4  .    ,   .       ?

----------


## Keylita

!
       3- .   17.     ()        4  (  2 .      ).      . -.        :
1.       . 
2.      ,         .   .     .
3.          ?
4.          .        ?      ?
5.     6    .       .            ?
  .        .
                         .    .

----------

(   )      ,    1  2 .  ( 6 )  ,              3 .          ?

----------

> !
>        3- .   17.     ()        4  (  2 .      ).      . -.        :
> 1.       . 
> 2.      ,         .   .     .
> 3.          ?
> 4.          .        ?      ?
> 5.     6    .       .            ?
> .


1. 
2.   /  ,    /   
3.  ,     
4.   1   ,  
5.  ,

----------

**, . "        3-   - "

----------

> (   )      ,    1  2 .  ( 6 )  ,              3 .          ?


        3- 

    ,

----------


## _Jul_

16.07.11,       ,          ,         ?                 ,     (      ).         ?

----------

!     ,          1,5   12.08.11.    ,   ,    . 256. 
:
1.           ?
2.       - ?
3.      /,    +?

----------


## tan223

> !     ,          1,5   12.08.11.    ,   ,    . 256. 
> :
> 1.           ?
> 2.       - ?
> 3.      /,    +?


1.         ,         
2.     -  ?
          -      
3.        

        ,

----------



----------


## 888

,       ,  22          1,5 ,        , ?

----------


## tan223

> ,       ,  22          1,5 ,        , ?


1.  Caps Lock
2.  ,           
     ,    
        3-

----------


## 888

,      ,       6 ?,

----------

* 888*,   2

----------

1,5.  17.10.2011

----------


## Lira008

!
         (    ).    ,    .
       ?       .      2 ?     (   )

----------

,              3- .             .

----------

> ,              3- .             .


   -    ,     ""    ,         -

----------

> !
>          (    ).    ,    .
>        ?       .      2 ?     (   )


    - ,  
1.    
2.          ,  ,    
3.      / ,   
4.      ,   /    ,

----------


## 78

! 

 ,       3-  ,         (   1 3) ,      ,     1.5 ?

----------



----------


## Mariakuk48

.
, ,  .     !
      ,         . ,      ,      "" .      1.5 , ..      .
:           ?   ,      ,     .    ,          ,       3 ?      ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


     (       )       .             .

----------

.          1,5 .            ( 6 ),                      .         . ?                ?

----------

!        (10).         . ().     . ,    ?

----------

> . ,    ?



     ,

----------

,  .           1.5 .    12.00  18.00,  0,6 .     ,      :       ,        0,4 ?      -  12  ,  12 ?      .   ?  .     ,       ,        .  - .      ?

----------


## 75

,      ..      ,       .   ?   .           ,   .

----------

,   .             .

----------


## gluhova-1

, 3 ,         : 1.    ?
2.      "       1,5 "   ,        ,     ?

----------


## tv06

> , 3 ,         : 1.    ?
> 2.      "       1,5 "   ,        ,     ?


1 .  .
2     ?    . (    -         -    )

----------


## gluhova-1

7 ,    8  ,       ?

----------



----------

! 
         3 .      .        ,      ? 
!

----------

> .


   ?      ,        .
    ,    - .

----------


## nyusja

!          3- ,  2,2 ,   ,    .    ,       ,    /,   ,    .    ,   ,  . .   ?

----------


## 1331

.       .

----------


## 2378

!          3- ,  1,7 ,   ,    .  ,    ,    .   .        .   .

----------

> !          3- , .......    . .....   .        .   .


2378,   ,  ?     ,       .

----------


## 2378

.

----------


## 2378

> 2378,   ,  ?     ,       .


       ,      .

----------


## Anonim_x

. 

:         .   (  1 )   2       (,       ). 

:       (..,       .   ?  ,      ,    . 

   .

----------

> ?


  ?

----------

!  2011                   ,     .   .         1,5 ,      .    7 ,          12   .:1.   ,,        .
2.      1,5     ?
 ,   ....   .....

----------


## ILD17

1.  .        1,5 .
2.      ,   ,     .      ,    .       .

----------

1,5 .
...  ....   70

----------


## ILD17

> ...  ....   70


      ,      ,       .         ,       ,      ,       .

----------

,   .    , ?....      ,  ....,

----------


## ILD17

> 1,5 .


       ,    .               ,     ( )      .

----------

12  (, ,  ).....  ,      ....1.       2.     , ,      .

----------


## ILD17

12   ,  .         (          )        ,             ,    .

----------


## _x

> ?


        .         .      ,     ,     ,  .      ,      -.     ,         .

----------

*_x*,   ,      .    .
    .     .
         .    .

----------

> *_x*
>          .    .


.       - ??       ?

----------

> - ??


  4

----------

...         ....1.       (      )2.     1,5

----------

1. 
2.

----------

?  :Big Grin:

----------

,       .

----------


## 2378

> 12  (, ,  ).....  ,      ....1.       2.     , ,      .


.                       .                  .       .

----------

> 1.  .        1,5 .
> 2.      ,   ,     .      ,    .       .


      :    ,      ""......       ....  ,      ,         ...          ,     ...  ,   ? :Frown:

----------

> ,     ..


        ,    .    .                 .

----------

1,5   



> 1,5


    8 ,   ?

----------

> ,    .    .                 .


    ...   ..     ....         ",        .          ,    ,      ..  ...  ...      ,      ""....  ,              ...    ,          ,   ,    ....          "" 2  ...   ,          ......     ...        ,           , !!!!!!!!!!

----------

,    ,   ,  ,        .

----------

,    ,      (  ),     , ,        288.           282      30  2003 . N 41 "     , ,     .

----------

!    "       1,5 ?"  .......        ,          1,5 ....    ,     ...... ......  , "   ,     "!!!,,    .....

----------

> "   ,     "!!!


  -  




> 256.     
> **  ** , , ,    ,     .
>     ,      ,                              .


81- "   ,  " 



> 13.        
> ** :
> **,  , , *    ,            * ,      ,  , ,     ,        ,       ,     ,** ;
>           ,  ,       ,         ,      .


255- "            "



> 11.1.          
> 
> 1. ** (, **,  , ), ** ,              .
> 2.           ,  ,       ,               .

----------


## ZZZhanna

13.        
,      13,             1  2007 ,       1  2007   ,     (   05.12.2006 N 207-).
------------------------------------------------------------------
        :
  ,  , ,     ,             ,      ,  , ,     ,        ,       ,     ,  ** ;
( .    24.07.2009 N 213-)

----------

....      ....    2    2   ,  4 , .   12 .....     ?

----------

> ....      ....    2    2   ,  4 , .   12 .....     ?


            ,       1,5     .
..               ,          1,5 ,       1,5 ,             .

----------

3 .    24 .            .          .              .        .

     ,            24      .            ,     .             .

    ,      6  ,        .          4 .       ?

----------


## ILD17

261.   , ,  ,  ,    ,    
          ,          .
                    ,   ,        . ,           ,    ,         ,   ,   .          ,                     ,           .
             ,                             (    ,   ,        ),         .           ,      .       ,     , ,  .

    ,       ,  ,        (-   ),  ,     ,      (    ,  *1, 5 - 8, 10  11    81  *2 *336  ).

   145.             ,       
             ,              ,       ,    -
                              .

----------


## ILD17

> ,            24      .            ,     .             .


       6                   3           ,            .               .

----------

24   . 
         .       3   .        .        ,              .       .

----------


## ILD17

> 24   . 
>          .       3   .        .        ,              .       .


      .    ,         .         ,      ,      .

----------

?     ?   .

----------

**,   ?          ,    . ,    , -    .
  -   ,            

             -   .

----------


## ILD17

> ?     ?   .


  -      ,     .
     ,     




> 261.   , ,  ,  ,    ,    
>           ,          .


   .

----------

.  ,      .

----------

! ,                .        .   ,     .       ?

----------

,                .

----------

> ,                .


              ?   .

----------


## 1331

:   .   .
  .

----------

> .  ,      .


     ,     
    ,    ...   ...
  ...  ,       ?
   ,   -

----------


## varip

3 ,    1,5    50   3,     .,    1,2 ,   1,5  ,     50          ?

----------


## OlesyaAny

.      .     278   .2,         3-   .     ( 2-)

----------


## 505

> 3 ,    1,5    50   3,     .,    1,2 ,   1,5  ,     50          ?


    -   .

----------


## varip

,         ?                 .

----------


## 78

:
         1,5 ,      ( 0,5 ) -      .             0,5  (  ).         1,5 ???

----------

?     /?

----------


## 78

0,5  -   
        (   0,5 ).    ,

----------



----------


## 78

,  !!    )

----------

:  8 .   ,    .          1,5 ?       7

----------

?

----------

.     ?

----------

** ,           :Wink:    ,  ,             .

----------

,          ?     ?

----------

.

----------

?       ?     1,5       ? ?

----------

> ?


,        ,        .

----------

,

----------

! ,  !             3- .  5 .         .        ,               ?          -       ?   , !

----------

> ,               ?






> -       ?

----------


## 1111

, , ,   !
   :    2012        3  (    2012),     ,  , , ,           (            )?    ,         3 ,    ?              ?              ?     ? !

----------

.         1,5 .  9 .    ,    .  . 1.       ,          1.5 ,           ? 2.        ? 3.           3  ?

----------

,   )).     . :Smilie:

----------

.
    .

----------

,      !     !   !!! :Big Grin:

----------

,            ?  -  ,    4- ,   .  .      21. 10. 11,   01 02 11        / (    /     ).    ,   11      ,     .   ?     ,         .

----------


## 87

, ,      () ,     ,      .         ,    .            ,   ?    ,           1,5 ,         ,           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     ,   ,  ,     ,  ,       ,       .         ,      ,  , ,    .       -     .

----------


## 87

,     ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

258.    

 ,       ,             ()           30  .
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)
                      .
       ()               ,       ( )    () .
    ()           .

----------


## 383

22,07,2012    140  .   ,      .     (    ) .   140       .      -         .                    2010  2011 - ..         2     .  ?     ?       ?

----------

> 2010  2011 - ..         2     .  ?


  ,   2        .     2010-2011 .  ,   ,         .



> -         .


,    (   )   .   ,

----------


## 383

> ,   2        .     2010-2011 .  ,   ,         .
> 
> ,    (   )   .   ,


,      .
           ?!

----------

2012            (    12     )   ( 2   ).       ,     . 
 2010-2011     ,     ,   , ?          ?

----------

> ()..
> 
>     : 
> 
>        -  
> 
> : 
> 
> 1.           3    . 
> 2.           - .


 777 ,  ,

----------


## glazirina

,    .
          1,5 .  1 1 .      .      .        ,      12  ,         ,     .       ?
   .

----------



----------

> ..,      12  ,         ,     .       ?
> .

----------


## glazirina

**,   ,                ,          ,   80         ,          .

----------

...        15...

----------

> **,   ,                ,          ,   80         ,          .


    ,    ,

----------

:
1.          
2.          80 

 :Smilie:

----------


## _81

! :                  .              .         .            .      .                    !          . , ,       ??

----------

...             ...

----------

> ...             ...


 
..    ,        ,    ,

----------

!   .       .     1,5 . ,    .     ?     .       10  2011.      .                ?             2      ? .

----------


## -

.          1,5 .                (   ).    ?

----------

?

----------


## -

0,5

----------



----------


## -

?     .,     ,         ,   .             : :

----------

...         ...

----------


## -

,       :Big Grin:

----------


## LCrash

. , :
         3- .   1,5   .          ,    4     09.00  13.00.    09  17.00 -.
      ?

----------

!
 :   ,    (   ,      -  , .. , ,   .)           . ,        .      3      ,   ,     .    ,          ?

----------

> !
>  :   ,    (   ,      -  , .. , ,   .)           . ,        .      3      ,   ,     .    ,          ?


  ,       ,    ,

----------

> . , :
>          3- .   1,5   .          ,    4     09.00  13.00.    09  17.00 -.
>       ?

----------

> ,       ,    ,


 !

----------


## Elena_Irk

!         1,5 .    .  6 .       .   -  .     "  "  8-  ?

----------

> !         1,5 .    .  6 .       .   -  .     "  "  8-  ?


,   8  -   
        .   15   -   ,

----------

> ,  ,  ?

----------

.                    .    ,      ....  ...    ...       ,     ??

----------


## GSokolov

- ,     ,   ,         .

----------

,   25.04.16.     05.07.16.   ,     1.5     06.07.2016  25.10.17,      05.07.2016.  ,      2908,62,       (  ,          )  2998,41,  ,      .

----------


## kiry

> 05.07.16.


  05.07.16,  140 156, "   06.07.16?

----------

